# Gramophone's Album of the Year Chamber



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

*
'round Midnight*

Quatuor Ebène (string quartet)


> [The Dutilleux] is played here with breathtaking brilliance...the performance of Verklärte Nacht is worth waiting for, its extraordinary attention to detail and clarity never achieved at the... — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 15th Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* 9029664190
*Label:* Erato
*Length:* 69 minutes










Gramophone Magazine
Critics' Choice 2021









Gramophone Magazine
December 2021
Editor's Choice









Gramophone Awards
2022
Winner - Chamber


Would you agree? Disagree? Love it? Hate it?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Although I'm not a fan of the Merlin 'Night Bridge' piece in the middle the rest of the disc is utterly divine. The recording and performance of Ainsi La Nuit is the best available (and that's some recommendation) and Schoenberg's Verklärte Nacht is jaw-droppingly good. Excellent.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Just stunning, the performers are exceptional ,
( To be fair the Chiaroscuro Quartet is also exceptional)


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The only thing missing is a piano solo by Thelonious Monk. Still, I'm adding this recording to my collection.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

I’ll give it a listen. Thanks eljr


----------

